# PowerColor HD 6970 PCS+ 2 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2011)

PowerColor's new HD 6970 PCS+ comes overclocked to the highest clock speeds of any Radeon HD 6970 card that is available at the market right now. It also uses a dual-fan heatsink which will help give you that edge during overclocking and overvolting. With a price increase of just $10, pricing is right, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 1, 2011)

Great review, W1zzard. I noticed something, tough.
It is very common to see this labels in PowerColor's PCBs, my oldest card (9200SE) has them, but have they really considered a 512MB version for the card?! Doesn't make much sense, unless it was for testing. Still, I wonder.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 1, 2011)

Another great review. Thanks W1zzard, made me want to go out and buy one


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 2, 2011)

Love that thick heatpipes this type of coolers are underestimated


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Love that thick heatpipes this type of coolers are underestimated



Yeah looks pretty cool,  although the cards performance is not all that towards the reference.  I actually thought i might of found a better card to get if the 6990 fails to please me but don't look like it.


----------



## damric (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are some very impressive factory clocks. It's amazing what these Powercolor cards can clock on the memory.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't help but think that one of those heatpipes gets in the way of the crossfire bridge :/

Nice review W1zzard


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 2, 2011)

Power consumption is amazing in comparison with the reference one despite the fact that  it is factory overclocked and emps are very good to .


----------



## Cool Mike (Mar 24, 2011)

*What Overclocking/core voltage tweak software did you use?*

Looking at purchasing this card. Would like to run core at 1 GHZ. Will MSI's After-burner work? What overclocking software did you use to increase core voltage? Thanks in advance.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> Looking at purchasing this card. Would like to run core at 1 GHZ. Will MSI's After-burner work? What overclocking software did you use to increase core voltage? Thanks in advance.



i used my own which is not public. sapphire trixx is a spin off of it. msi ab should also work


----------



## Cool Mike (Mar 27, 2011)

*PowerColor 6970pcs+ Afterburner maxes at 1.3V core*

Hello W1zzard,

I recieved my powercolor 6970 PCS+ this past friday. AfterBurner is allowing me to do voltage tweaks up to 1.3V. 1.3V does not seem to be enough voltage for complete stabilty at 1ghz core. When running Crysis 2 I will begin to see tearing after 3-4 minutes and then  freeze up. 3D Mark Vantage runs completely through at performance setting. Crysis 2 seems to be the only game that is freezing up at 1ghz. From looking at the chart in your review looks like I may need 1.35V on the core. What are your thoughts? One more thing, I tried trixx and core voltage tweak was not allowed. Thank you very much.


----------

